# Sticky  Jack Keller's wine recipes



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 10/27/22 3:50 AM CDST

For almost 30 years I have known of prize winning Texas home wine maker Jack Keller and often visited his blog for recipe ideas and was always impressed by some of his strange recipes like zucchini or eggplant wine that both were actually quite pleasant.

As I experimented with his recipes, I began to think he could make country home wine out of anything.

Sadly two years ago Jack Keller's blog was 404 reaped and I learned that his blog with all the requested recipes was taken down because he had passed away..

Luckily since he had always shared his recipes freely for the sake of those of us interested in home wine making , before his blog and website were reaped . his collection of requested recipes was placed here as a PDF file and I saved the file to my PC and printed it out on paper also to include in my wine book library.

The link to the PDF file is



https://swguildpa.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/11/Jack-Keller-Complete-Requested-Recipes-Collection.pdf



As so much now disappears from the internet when the site owner dies, if you want his wine recipes , I would advise you to save the PDF.

Rest in Peace Mr. Keller. Thank You for sharing your wide perspective of home wine making with us all.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

THANK YOU!

I used to check out his site from time to time, didn't realize he'd passed - or that the site is gone.

Really appreciate the link!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Bookmarked lt, thank you!


----------

